
YikeBike: Segway Alternative - soundsop
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1210534/Bike-enthusiast-develops-electric-penny-farthing-travels-13mph.html
======
DanielStraight
This is not rocket science: People want SOMETHING in front of them when
riding. Otherwise, it's just freaking scary.

~~~
onreact-com
Good point but this YikiBike is at least less scary than the Segway where you
fall flat on your face.

------
Gibbon
tiny wheelbase + forward centre of gravity + unexpected obstacle = faceplant.

